# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Rostock Max V2

## Pariel

I'm selling a fully assembled and functioning Rostock Max V2, and a  ton of filament (I think it's all PLA or ABS). It's only been run for  maybe 20 hours.
  I'm located in central NJ and I'd really prefer to sell it locally  (i.e. about 100 miles from Princeton, NJ), but I can figure out how to  ship it if you're willing to pay for it. See pictures below. 
  Additionally, I'll include three months of phone/Skype or in person  support (depending on how far away you are) to make sure it's running to  your satisfaction.
  It's only been in that basement for a couple weeks, but I just put in  a bunch of CNC equipment and I just don't use it anymore, so I figure  it should have a better home.

http://imgur.com/a/u0JHW


  Please feel free to PM me and I'll give you my cell/email.

----------


## Pariel

Hey all, just a note:

I'm looking for $1,000 shipped for everything, however the printer is now up on Ebay so feel free to bid on it there.  The filament I have is:

4x Inventables 1kg - gold ABS, neon orange PLA, and pink PLA(x2)

Push Plastic 1kg ylue PLA

Prototype Supply yellow ABS

4 unbranded 1 kg - black PLA, white PLA, natural PLA, and red PLA

More than happy to sell the filament alone, $33 shipped for 2 rolls (in the US), or $10/roll for local pickup.

----------

